# Make a new unit



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Make a unit for an existing army (or make your own army) here. You can be as simple or detailed as you want. So e.g.:

Beastmen - Centaurs - Special Unit

Warriors of Chaos - Gorgons - Rare Unit

Wood Elves - Näkki - Special Unit


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

i got my own unit for my DOW reg. since i had two units of leapol leapords units i made one in to archabal's and Fredrick's lion heart regement as a spcl. choice. the are stubern and imuine to pshy. with the twin champions, twin brothers Archabal and Fredrick (the ghost and the Darkness) +1 str on these twin champs that is untill they lose cmbt. when that happens they lose there lions pride and become a regular pike men unit with two champions.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

VCs Skullfire Catapult, they besieged a tonne of towns even cities like aldorf, they really should have some sort of ranged weapon. Basic catapult can elect to "unleash Death" in leiu of shoting normally resolve shot as S2 that causes a unit to take a pinic test at -2 ld if any causulties are cause. 

Also be cool for them to have to have undead ogres and giants


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Dwarf Bear Cavalry.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

ykes -2 ldr!!! that would be hell on empire and skaven, bad enough that the whole vc army causes fear as it is would be my opinon but do agree with they need a war machine. i would love to have one in my VC army, mabey the can barrow one for the TK?..lol. love the ideal of undead ogers and giants, you would think they would look for things like that to raise up.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

its only strength 2 most troops basic armour keeps thems safe.

Dwarf cavalry sounds a fun unit


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Gargoyles for WoC, special slot.

A flying unit that is missing in the book, similar to Harpies. The army cant shoot and _really_ needs a way of dealing with warmachines turn 2. Right now every WoC army is forced to have at least one MoT Disc rider character to fix that. A clear sign of a failure when writing the armybook:threaten:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Or they could simply have furies back.

I spent a year after the new list screaming give me my furies and screamers back and hating dwarf gunlines again


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

are there any written rules for dogs of war, if so can you tell me where?

spirit seers for high elves, ethereal and fly movement (they teleport) other than that they are just a prince


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Beegfewt, Ogre Kingdoms - Beegfewt are part of the Ogre Kingdoms army, their similar to the Yhetees except larger, dark haired and with higher strength and toughness, and aren't scared or vulnerable to flame attacks. Rare Unit.

Forge Warriors, Chaos Dwarfs - Forge Warriors carry swords, hammers and a device similar to a primitive blowtorch which they use to heat their weapons and attack during battle. Their a Core Unit and come in squads

Thunder Lizard, Lizardmen - These giant models are Forge World, they are like Brontosaurus and are nigh on indestructible.

Mechanical Lord Tharl, Empire - Tharl lost an arm to a Chaos Warrior and had it replace with a steam powered arm, similar to the steam powered horses


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Hawk bombs instead of pigeon bombs for master engineers.

No army needs dumb pigeons with bombs that fly towards your own lines.
I mean it doesn't take a genius to know that pigeons always fly home...
I bet they also shit their guts out on the engineer before flying the wrong way just for the fun of it. :stinker: :laugh:

Who needs friggin pigeons anyway when everyone knows that hawks are far better at following commands.
They keep their shit to themselves (literally) and somersault straight in for the kill.
Even if the bomb fails they could still have a str2 peck attack or something. :sarcastichand:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Possession has long been missing from the Chaos books (at least, as far as mortals are concerned.) That's always sort of bugged me. 

Possessed Warriors of Chaos- Rare Unit
25 points per model
M4
WS5
BS3
S4
T4
W1
I5
A2
Ld9

Unit: 5+
Equipment: Chaos Armour, Hand Weapon

Options: Upgrade one Possessed to a Champion (+15)
Upgrade one Possessed to a Musician (+5)
Upgrade one Possessed to a Standard Bearer (+15)
-May take a magic banner up to 25 points in value.

The unit must select at least one of the following:
Shields (+1 point per model)
Halberds (+1 point per model)
Extra Hand Weapon (+2 points per model)
Great Weapons (+2 points per model)

The unit may be given a Mark of Chaos:
Khorne (+30 points)
Nurgle (+30 points)
Slaanesh (+10 points)
Tzeentch (+20 points)


Special Rules:
-Daemonic Aura: Possessed Warriors have a 6+ ward save. 
-Magical Attacks
-Cause Fear



The unit takes a bit of the flavor of daemons and sprinkles it into a unit of Warriors of Chaos. The weapons options, Marks, and command options are all consistent with other entries in the army as far as points values and availability goes. The unit fills a gap in the army list- there are no infantry units available in the Rare section of the Warriors of Chaos, nor is there an infantry unit that causes Fear by default (which, honestly, there probably should be given what Warriors of Chaos actually are.)


----------



## murdock129 (Apr 3, 2008)

Phoenix - Rare Unit
High Elves
100 points per model
M - 2
WS - 5
BS - 0
S - 4
T - 4
W - 3
I - 6
A - 3
Ld - 10

Unit: Single Model
Equipment: Phoenix Abilities, Flaming Body, Claws

Special Rules:
-Phoenix Rebirth, when a Phoenix is destroyed wait 3 turns before returning it to the board in the place where it was killed
-Flame Attacks
-Cause Fear
-Fly

---------------------------------------------------------------
Basilisk - Rare Unit
Chaos Warriors
325 points per model
M - 4
WS - 5
BS - 0
S - 5
T - 4
W - 2
I - 3
A - 2
Ld - 7

Single Monster

Special Rules:
-Glare, once per turn if the Basilisk and another model are facing one another the other model is destroyed with no save rolls of any kind
-Cause Terror
-Large Target

-----------------------------------------------------------

Ventasaurus- Rare Unit
Lizardmen
230 points per model
M - 6
WS - 5
BS - 0
S - 6
T - 5
W - 5
I - 1
A - 4
Ld - 7

Single Monster, possibly ridden by Saurus

Special Rules:
-Stubborn
-Scaly Skin (3+ save)
-Cause Terror


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

A problem I have had with Dwarfs (though I still love them!) is their lack of a single big centrepiece model, like an Giant, Steam Tank, Plague Censer etc etc.

So I suggest a:

War Golem - Rare Unit
Dwarfs
250 points

-Gains abilities depending upon which hero is controlling it:
-Master Engineer: Ranged capbailities
-Runesmith: Buffs surroudning models
-Dragon Slayer: Close Combat killer
-Thane: All of the above but to a lesser extent

An idea could be when it loses its last wound you roll for the rider. On a 1 the rider dies, 2-4 it loses a wound and 5-6 the rider survives.

Not sure on the Armor saves or ward saves, just thought of it


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Or they could simply have furies back.


Point here is that they had Gargoyles back in 5th and previous editions, thus they would keep unit diversity between the books, and still follow the fluff and make the army goodk:


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The old metal gargoyle models were rather ugly though, weren't they replaced with harpies in rav hordes?

Could you imagine how broke WoCs would be if they caused fear! How about giving the possessed a random roll like the 40k equiv, really makes them different from forsaken then.

To be honest I think I would be scared of a charging orc or a rat caked in armour with a pointy halberd! or even an imperial soldier with a sword.

Some say this is cowadice, of cause if in doubt run to fight another day, and blame it on someone else


----------

